# curved penis



## Carma

Our Ped send us to a specialist because my baby-son has a somewhat curved penis. What can be a cause of a curved penis? The ped didn't have much info. My son is intact, so I don't really want to risk running into a procirc ped-urologist









Carma


----------



## carriebft

Is his foreskin fully formed (covering the whole head of the penis?) How bad is the curve?

Hypospadias sometimes also comes with a chordee (curved penis). But usually if its a mild case, you can just wait it out and see how it developes or give you son the choice of what he wants to do.

I know we have had many moms deal with hypospadias and chorees here so I hope one of them will post and tell you how they handled it! You can also use the search function to try and find some threads on it.


----------



## njeb

I have no answers for you, but I'm bumping this to the front page so someone who knows will see it.
Good luck!


----------



## tlh

these links might help you.

http://www.herballove.com/library/re...ture/cause.asp

http://www.mysecrethealth.com/male-s...enis-curve.htm


----------



## veganf

All I can say is my first boyfriend had a major curve (chordee) and it never affected "performance", ahem. However, he was circ'd, so maybe if he hadn't been the curve wouldn't have ended up so severe.
Doctors blamed his curve on scoliosis.







I really didn't think curvature of the spine had anything to do with the penis, but at that age, what did I know?

I hope you find doctor who will only want to keep a watchful eye, not one who is cut-happy. Most likely if he's peeing fine he'll be just fine.


----------



## yarngoddess

My DH was a preemie, and they really pressed his very immature parents to circ (I think they were going to anyway) because they wanted to prevent curving. What they ended up doing is creating a knot from scar tissue (he has scar tissue issues) that has caused such curvature (litterally a hook). He has no pain, or performance issues and we have 4 kids (in 5 years!)

I hope you are able to find a Urioligist that you can talk to first. Read up on the retraction board, and stand your ground. Hugs!


----------



## Sassenach280

My DS also has a chordee and hypospadias. We saw a urologist, who recommended surgery because the curved penis will most likely cause him pain as an adult during sexual intercourse. She suggested doing it before he turned one because then he wouldn't remember it and it would be before he was potty trained. Anyway, we still have time to consider all the options. Surgery is pretty scary, but if it's necessary for his health and happiness, then I'm for it.


----------



## sbgrace

My hubby has a curve and so does one of my son's. I assumed (and still do) that it was a genetic thing. Never affects my hubby in the sex department or any other area so it hasn't occured to me at all to be concerned.
The same son had to have surgery for a testicle that hadn't descended though and the doctor didn't say a peep about the curve. I didn't ask because again it never struck me as a big issue. My hubby does not have scoliosis. (I do). That thought strikes me as absurd too.


----------



## Sassenach280

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
My hubby has a curve and so does one of my son's. I assumed (and still do) that it was a genetic thing. Never affects my hubby in the sex department or any other area so it hasn't occured to me at all to be concerned.
The same son had to have surgery for a testicle that hadn't descended though and the doctor didn't say a peep about the curve. I didn't ask because again it never struck me as a big issue. My hubby does not have scoliosis. (I do). That thought strikes me as absurd too.

My DH also has a curve, but my DS's looks almost bent. He also has hypospadias, so the forskin isn't complete and the hole he pees from is underneath instead of at the tip. To the OP, if it's just curved slightly, then it probably shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Microsoap

What often causes curving of the penis? Well, during boyhood, boys will be boys and will occasionally get hit in the crotch. They go home, tell their mommy and most often she'll tell him that big boys don't cry (complain) and to just walk it off (forget about it). This causes scar tissues to form and harden, resulting in a curving of the penis. Instead, it's a good idea to minimize scarring by putting a bag of frozen peas on the boy's crotch.

Of course, this isn't the case in the OP situation. The advice I got was from 'The Sunday Night Sex Show', 'Talk Sex With Sue' host Nurse Sue Johanson.

http://www.talksexwithsue.com/peyronies.html

P.S. I think one thing you *don't* want to do is to undergo surgery, since fixing this curving involves cutting nerve endings, and as we all know, cutting nerve ending decreases sensitivity. Sue says it's not advisable to go for surgery unless it's painful and/or impossible to have intercourse.

If it helps you any, _I_ have a slight curve going left in my penis and I'm intact. No problems for me.


----------



## Dave2GA

Curvature can be caused by corporal disproportion, that is a difference in length between the two corpora cavernosa on either side of the penis. The corpora cavernosa are the erectile bodies. They can be of different lengths, even in a newborn. I understand that it may improve with time as the boy grows. Of course, it may not.


----------



## MommytoB

my ex is intact and curves also but he does just fine with it and sex was fine with him


----------



## Carma

I just noticed I never replied again to everyone on this thread














There is not much to update. The curve is not very bad and he pees fine. The foreskin is fully formed. So we decided to wait it out for now to see if it is really an issue. My DH also has a curved penis, so maybe there is some genetics involved.
Thanks again everyone!

Carma


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carma* 







I just noticed I never replied again to everyone on this thread














There is not much to update. The curve is not very bad and he pees fine. The foreskin is fully formed. So we decided to wait it out for now to see if it is really an issue. My DH also has a curved penis, so maybe there is some genetics involved.
Thanks again everyone!

Carma

Most guys have curved penises, to some degree. Its only issue if the penis is so curved that he would have a problem having sex (like if it was almost candy cane shape)


----------



## 5gifts

so are all these curves, down?
My ds curves to the left - alot!


----------



## Carma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5gifts* 
so are all these curves, down?
My ds curves to the left - alot!

My DS has a curve to the left.

Carma


----------



## perspective

Penises curve in all directions, and its completely normal. Its only a problem when it prevents normal sexual activities.


----------



## mntnmom

If it's only curved, I don't see the problem. Is it causeing any other issues? None 2 penii(sp?) are the same, and in my experience, none are PERFECTLY straight. I had a BF years ago with a "hook" caused by his circ'. The fact that it was curved was never an issue, the tight circ...well that's another conversation entirely.


----------

